# Timberframe Barn build



## jimdad07 (Nov 22, 2016)

Well I finally bought a band mill last year for a barn I decided to build. The building is 28'x50', two stories. Doing the mortice and tennon along with white ash pegs. I've been chipping away at it for about a year and I'm finally putting it up. I'm doing this project alone so the progress is slow but very rewarding. I'll start getting pictures up tonight.





















Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 22, 2016)

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 22, 2016)

Many more to follow...

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DTrap (Nov 22, 2016)

Wow. Amazing work. Looks like it's going to be a beautiful barn. That's a lot of work. Keep at it and keep up with the pictures for us.


----------



## Mives4510 (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks awesome! Nice job. Can't wait to see the progress


----------



## DeckSetter (Nov 22, 2016)

That is super cool!


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 22, 2016)

Here's some more:




























Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 22, 2016)

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 23, 2016)

looks like you ended up with a chain mortiser, decide it just took to long doing them by hand?


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 23, 2016)

fordf150 said:


> looks like you ended up with a chain mortiser, decide it just took to long doing them by hand?


Way too long by hand! Bought it used and it's been worth every penny. Beam saw was a plus too.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 23, 2016)

jimdad07 said:


> Way too long by hand! Bought it used and it's been worth every penny. Beam saw was a plus too.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Nice work and great project! What make and model mill?


----------



## kimosawboy (Nov 23, 2016)

Somehow I expected to see hack job timber framed barn in this thread...Not what I got at all...really nice work, more pics and commentary...Is this going to be for animals/shop?????
G Vavra


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 23, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Nice work and great project! What make and model mill?


Hudson HFE 30, 28' of track. It's not a top of the line mill but it works great.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 23, 2016)

kimosawboy said:


> Somehow I expected to see hack job timber framed barn in this thread...Not what I got at all...really nice work, more pics and commentary...Is this going to be for animals/shop?????
> G Vavra


My woodshop will be on the second floor, metal working, forge and welding on the first floor. Putting a lean to on the back for cows and a lean to on the side for my sawmill. I outgrew my little shop a long time ago. This barn will be 28'x50'.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 23, 2016)

jimdad07 said:


> My woodshop will be on the second floor, metal working, forge and welding on the first floor. Putting a lean to on the back for cows and a lean to on the side for my sawmill. I outgrew my little shop a long time ago. This barn will be 28'x50'.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


sounds like you have already outgrown your new shop and it isnt even built yet


----------



## Marshy (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh my. What little you have shown looks great. Good luck to you. How much do you expect to complete before winter really sets in?


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 23, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Oh my. What little you have shown looks great. Good luck to you. How much do you expect to complete before winter really sets in?


Would like to get the first floor up and deck the second floor. Then I'll tarp in an area to work on rafters.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## marti384 (Nov 23, 2016)

What makes a chain mortiser chain different from a chainsaw chain? Is it just wider kerf?


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 23, 2016)

marti384 said:


> What makes a chain mortiser chain different from a chainsaw chain? Is it just wider kerf?


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 23, 2016)

Wow!

Awesome project.

I'd love to see the plans. 28' is a pretty wide span. They did some spans like that long ago with a "swing beam". So you could pull in the hay wagons and turn them around without a post in the way.

Wish you were closer I'd love to help out and learn a bit.


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 23, 2016)

Mad Professor said:


> Wow!
> 
> Awesome project.
> 
> ...


There is a post mid span at 12', I'll have doors on each end close to 16' wide.







Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 23, 2016)

jimdad07 said:


> There is a post mid span at 12', I'll have doors on each end close to 16' wide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do You know of Richard "****" Babcock? He started TF work with his uncle many years ago and many credit him for the revival of timberframing. He restored many historical barns using the old methods. One of the barns was a German barn with the "swing beam". I believe this is one of the barns he restored and moved to Wolftrap Performing Arts Center. He took apart these old barns, restored them, and re-erected them. Some had continuous plates 50' long. This was all done with block and tackles and ginpoles, no cranes or powered machines.

I had the pleasure of knowing **** but never got a chance to work with him. I did learn how to do traditional layout using a chalkline, divider/compass, and plumb bob. Also how to layout timbers from logs. No squares, tapes, etc needed.

Please update this as you proceed.

I like your scarf joints! I'd a been nice if you could find trees to make those beams continuous for each bent.

**** passed a few years ago.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 23, 2016)

Mad Professor said:


> Do You know of Richard "****" Babcock? He started TF work with his uncle many years ago and many credit him for the revival of timberframing. He restored many historical barns using the old methods. One of the barns was a German barn with the "swing beam". I believe this is one of the barns he restored and moved to Wolftrap Performing Arts Center. He took apart these old barns, restored them, and re-erected them. Some had continuous plates 50' long. This was all done with block and tackles and ginpoles, no cranes or powered machines.
> 
> I had the pleasure of knowing **** but never got a chance to work with him. I did learn how to do traditional layout using a chalkline, divider/compass, and plumb bob. Also how to layout timbers from logs. No squares, tapes, etc needed.
> 
> ...




Wow!!! The PC police have censored the common name for Richard. How about Richard Hertz?


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 23, 2016)

Mad Professor said:


> Wow!
> 
> Awesome project.
> 
> ...


In response to plans...I don't have any except what's in my head. A lot of people are looking at me like I'm nuts when I tell them that but I work well that way. I basically found some beam calculators and ran with it. I figured for 80 psf floor load for the 2nd floor and came out with a 10x16" beam as what would support that load with the tributary area that each beam would have to support. The 80psf is the combined live load (load that changes) and the dead load (load from weight of building materials). I figured the roof for 60psf combined load, that's the combination of the snow load and dead load for my area. It was a lot of figuring that starts at the peak of the roof and works down to the floor. That's why the beams and posts are so big. The bracing is figured for the wind load I have here. 4x4 braces would have worked but I went with 4x6's to balance the looks of them against the big timbers. I've learned a lot so far in this one, the learning curve has been nuts with this being my first frame.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 23, 2016)

Mad Professor said:


> Do You know of Richard "****" Babcock? He started TF work with his uncle many years ago and many credit him for the revival of timberframing. He restored many historical barns using the old methods. One of the barns was a German barn with the "swing beam". I believe this is one of the barns he restored and moved to Wolftrap Performing Arts Center. He took apart these old barns, restored them, and re-erected them. Some had continuous plates 50' long. This was all done with block and tackles and ginpoles, no cranes or powered machines.
> 
> I had the pleasure of knowing **** but never got a chance to work with him. I did learn how to do traditional layout using a chalkline, divider/compass, and plumb bob. Also how to layout timbers from logs. No squares, tapes, etc needed.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard of him but that's very interesting. They used to be able to do the long plates when there was still old growth trees to be found. The gin poles are amazing in their simplicity and ease of use. I'll be using one to do the roof framing. Like I said, I'm on my own on this project so I have to be creative on how I lift my walls. That frame on my tractor loader is what I made to lift my bent halves and it's working out very well. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 24, 2016)

have a look at:

The Barns at Wolftrap

Old Barns in the New World

R. Babcock


----------



## babybart (Nov 24, 2016)

Where are you sourcing your timbers? Around your project it looks like bare pasture.


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 24, 2016)

babybart said:


> Where are you sourcing your timbers? Around your project it looks like bare pasture.


I know a logger in my area who's been dropping logs for me.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DocMurphy (Nov 25, 2016)

What an excellent job you are doing the results will be amazing and the feel of accomplishment that Barn will last forever very impressive keep us updated with the pictures please very interested in this project

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve easy (Nov 25, 2016)

Very cool, I like it a lot. I don't think your nuts for having the plan in your head, look forward to more pics.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 25, 2016)

Forestry Forum has a good forum on timberframing, also the Timber Framers Guild.

I got to know an old timer who put up and repaired barns by traditional methods. The raisings were all done with gin poles and block and tackle. Also got to learning a bit about hewing logs into timbers and doing joinery layout using just a: compass/divider, chalkline, plumbbob. No squares tapes rulers needed at all.


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 25, 2016)

Mad Professor said:


> Forestry Forum has a good forum on timberframing, also the Timber Framers Guild.
> 
> I got to know an old timer who put up and repaired barns by traditional methods. The raisings were all done with gin poles and block and tackle. Also got to learning a bit about hewing logs into timbers and doing joinery layout using just a: compass/divider, chalkline, plumbbob. No squares tapes rulers needed at all.


I have a more detailed thread going over there. I've been on here for about 7 years and thought it'd be good to share here too.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 25, 2016)

jimdad07 said:


> I have a more detailed thread going over there. I've been on here for about 7 years and thought it'd be good to share here too.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


you started a thread over on hoarders too, i was following it and somehow lost track of it and was never able to find it again


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 25, 2016)

fordf150 said:


> you started a thread over on hoarders too, i was following it and somehow lost track of it and was never able to find it again


On Hoarders or *****? Put up so many of them now I've lost track. In too many forums I think. I've slowed way down on them over the last couple of years.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 25, 2016)

hoarders is where i was following it.


i know what you mean, i used to keep up with about 6 different forums. recently i have dropped that to 3-4 and only post a limited amount on 2.


----------



## bayard (Nov 25, 2016)

very very nice a true master.


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 25, 2016)

bayard said:


> very very nice a true master.


 No master here, just a weekend warrior spending way too much time playing with my wood.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 25, 2016)

Not as much done as I wanted today, took the day off from work and spent half of it clearing ice and snow off of the slab. Cut the tenons in six wall plates and got them into one bent and ready for the next bent to go up. Just came in due to the rain coming in. Hopefully I can stand more tomorrow.











Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiersy111 (Dec 4, 2016)

This is awesome. I would love to learn timber framing but don't know anyone in my area that does it.


----------



## BigOakAdot (Dec 6, 2016)

Great thread!! Milling forum has been dead as of late this is just what we needed. Keep up the good work!

What did that bandsaw run you?


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 7, 2016)

Wiersy111 said:


> This is awesome. I would love to learn timber framing but don't know anyone in my area that does it.


You can learn it on your own, there are some great books out there and YouTube is your friend. There are also some good forums. If you want to learn it, there's a ton of information to be found.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 7, 2016)

BigOakAdot said:


> Great thread!! Milling forum has been dead as of late this is just what we needed. Keep up the good work!
> 
> What did that bandsaw run you?


The mill with 28' of track and 15 extra blades was $6,000 out the door. I drove down to Hudons where they make them. They are excellent to deal with, and their pricing is really good. It's certainly not a fancy mill but it cuts square and is very simple to use.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 7, 2016)

Two more bents to stand and it's on to putting the second floor on. I've lost the last couple of weekends on the project but have been able to get all the floor joists in on what is standing at night. I ended up making a boom for my tractor after putting up the first ten carrying them up a 10' step ladder by myself, they are 12' long hemlock and white pine 5x8's.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 14, 2017)

Here's a video walkthrough of the barn as it stands this morning:


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 15, 2017)

Here's a better version with more pictures.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## marti384 (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow. That's a ton of work. Looks great!


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 17, 2017)

Here's the next installment:



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadfall (Feb 2, 2017)

Beautiful work, good videos for fellow learners like me. I know enough not to bite off something that big myself, but I'm planning a timberframe carport and a shed.


----------



## jimdad07 (Feb 5, 2017)

Deadfall said:


> Beautiful work, good videos for fellow learners like me. I know enough not to bite off something that big myself, but I'm planning a timberframe carport and a shed.


Go for it! Don't be intimidated by a larger project, just do really good load calcs and good research. It's pretty straightforward once you get going on it.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pond hopper (Feb 6, 2017)

Very cool project. Awesome to see building the old fashion way. Been fixing up the old family barn the past few years. Can appreciate the time and work that goes into it.


----------



## jimdad07 (Feb 7, 2017)

pond hopper said:


> Very cool project. Awesome to see building the old fashion way. Been fixing up the old family barn the past few years. Can appreciate the time and work that goes into it.


Good on you for giving life to an old barn. Too many are going by the wayside.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Apr 30, 2017)

Spring is here so I'm back at it. Spent yesterday in the woods knocking trees down for the barn. Was a great day.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 5, 2017)

Great thread.....


----------



## jimdad07 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks Rob. Got a few of them going.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 711ac (May 8, 2017)

jimdad07 said:


> No master here, just a weekend warrior spending way too much time playing with my wood.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I think your WAY too modest. This doesn't look like your first rodeo Thanks for posting!


----------



## jimdad07 (May 8, 2017)

711ac said:


> I think your WAY too modest. This doesn't look like your first rodeo Thanks for posting!


First timber frame but I've built a lot of stuff over the years. I appreciate the encouragement. Thank you.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow13 (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Very nice looking work. Will look forward to the rest of your project. Thanks.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 10, 2017)

jimdad07 said:


> Here's the next installment:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk




Why not use a chainsaw to cut the notches? That's what I've done anyhow. Might be +- 1/4" or so, but it's normally not overly fussy on big beams.


----------



## jimdad07 (May 11, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Why not use a chainsaw to cut the notches? That's what I've done anyhow. Might be +- 1/4" or so, but it's normally not overly fussy on big beams.


I tried a chainsaw for the first big scarf joint and wasn't happy with it at all. I've noticed that the more accurate my joinery is, the easier it goes together. I do those on the sawmill most of the time but was showing how most do it as a general practice.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 11, 2017)

jimdad07 said:


> I tried a chainsaw for the first big scarf joint and wasn't happy with it at all. I've noticed that the more accurate my joinery is, the easier it goes together. I do those on the sawmill most of the time but was showing how most do it as a general practice.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk




I have an attachment that puts a 16" bar on a mag 77 style skill saw, I bet that would work?


----------



## jimdad07 (May 11, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I have an attachment that puts a 16" bar on a mag 77 style skill saw, I bet that would work?


I have a Prazi on a Makita, it worked decently but I found I had a lot of cleanup from tearout. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 11, 2017)

How about a portaband?


----------



## jimdad07 (May 12, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> How about a portaband?


Now that would be something. They make one big enough just for this work. That would be a tool to have.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (May 21, 2017)

Some more barn work, sorry about the lack of explanation on this one, the wind was blowing pretty hard that day.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (May 23, 2017)

Finally putting up a bent, the camera was rolling.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 1, 2017)

Working on the last tie beam!!! Makes me happy to say that.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 4, 2017)

Here's part two of the scarf joint layout. I'm uploading part 3 right now which is the cutting of the joint.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 5, 2017)

Here we go, cutting the scarf joint. Last tie beam of the project...very excited about it.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Jun 15, 2017)

@jimdad07, you are doing a fine job. I've watched a few of your videos and they have inspired me to give timber framing a try. I'm going to mill up some cants of poplar and hopefully build a lean-to before this winter. Yeah, not the most ideal material but it's abundant, straight and available. I have a friend that is going to lend me his chain mortiser and give me some other tips. I figured a lean-to wood shed would be a good first project to cut my teeth on.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 16, 2017)

You won't regret it Marshy.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 16, 2017)

Marshy said:


> @jimdad07, you are doing a fine job. I've watched a few of your videos and they have inspired me to give timber framing a try. I'm going to mill up some cants of poplar and hopefully build a lean-to before this winter. Yeah, not the most ideal material but it's abundant, straight and available. I have a friend that is going to lend me his chain mortiser and give me some other tips. I figured a lean-to wood shed would be a good first project to cut my teeth on.


BTW, poplar is just fine for timber framing. The engineering values are very close to white pine. I would leave them in log form until you are ready to use them though.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Jun 19, 2017)

jimdad07 said:


> BTW, poplar is just fine for timber framing. The engineering values are very close to white pine. I would leave them in log form until you are ready to use them though.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip. I found some neighbors that have a few trees that were taken down within the past year and the logs we're left behind. One is a big poplar log and two are white pine.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 19, 2017)

Marshy said:


> Thanks for the tip. I found some neighbors that have a few trees that were taken down within the past year and the logs we're left behind. One is a big poplar log and two are white pine.



You're not too far from me I think. If you ever want to line up a time at some point to look my project over to get some ideas, let me know.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 19, 2017)

Marshy said:


> @jimdad07, you are doing a fine job. I've watched a few of your videos and they have inspired me to give timber framing a try. I'm going to mill up some cants of poplar and hopefully build a lean-to before this winter. Yeah, not the most ideal material but it's abundant, straight and available. I have a friend that is going to lend me his chain mortiser and give me some other tips. I figured a lean-to wood shed would be a good first project to cut my teeth on.



Jim is doing great work and I'm envious of the equipment he has at his disposal.

Outbuildings like sheds are a great way to learn. You'll want to get the minimal tools handy in advance. Old chisels can often be renewed to working condition and sometimes you can find them at tag sales and auctions. Same with crosscut saws. An option to a chainmortiser is a hand boring machine, look for a millers, boss, or swan. They are also handy to just bore holes. You'll want to learn the different styles of layout of joinery, and have the tools for that also. Also learn about milling timbers, it's a little different than boards.

Most people are ignorant of the old ways of layout and the fact the the joinery and accuracy is not rivaled by anything new they have come up with today. All you need for layout is dividers, chalk line, pumb bob, and how to use the divider to do your geometry. The same with tools. It makes me cringe when I hear people talk of using a chainsaw to cut a tennon. 

I got to learn a little from an old master about scribe rule framing layout, sometimes on a napkin sitting on a barstool on Friday night. My first "frame" was just a wood rack of 4 X 4" ash I milled for my house. I "cheated" on the 4 X 4" as those were not hewn, but did all the layout with dividers, chalk line, pumb bob. Tools were hand saws, chisels, and hand brace. Here is how to layout a brace and a post/tie beam using dividers. The "star of David" on the beams takes addition scribes not shown but makes things perfectly square even from irregular timbers.

Jim also is posting this project on the foresty forum timberframing forum. There are great resources there ( like Jim's thread and pics/videos) and friendly folks too. Another good resources is the timberframing guild. The guild has great PDFs of traditional joinery of historic structures

I look forward to watch the barn go up Jim!!!


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 19, 2017)

The layouts for brace and beams/ties did not load last post. Explanation of these:

For the "star of David" on the posts and ties it is laid out off the centerline chalk line. You make three consecutive circles off the centerline that intersect. The center of the first and last circles are the two points that the second circle intersect the center chalkline. You then connect the points where each pair of circles intersect, then connect the intersects to the center of the center of the other circle, to give two overlapping triangles; the "Star of David". This star gives perfect and square reference lines to square an end of timber or to locate a perfectly parallel mortise housing. Note that this will work with bowed or irregular timbers as the center chalkline is the reference.

For the braces everything is laid out from a circle the depth of the brace. The triangles drawn are laid out using additional circles off the center chalkline. Again perfectly square, perfect brace angles, and no need to measure the length of your brace other than "walking your divider" down the center chalkline. You can use irregular or _curved brace stock. _You do have to use the divider again to locate the mortices in posts or beams if you layout your braces this way; but you don't need a square, tape, or Pythagorus.

Old barns and houses had the master reference circles scribed concentrically into a beam to use as reference in the building layout or for future repairs


----------



## furick1 (Jun 19, 2017)

You should start a fund online where people can contribute $ to your project. It’s great watching the progress and seeing your son in a video was special because traditions like this should be passed down.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 19, 2017)

Mad Professor that is great information. That's a new one to me. As for the TF Guild they are an excellent resource. I went to a TF Guild raising this past weekend, it was great and so we're the people.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 19, 2017)

furick1 said:


> You should start a fund online where people can contribute $ to your project. It’s great watching the progress and seeing your son in a video was special because traditions like this should be passed down.


Thank you. I could go that route but I decided to do the videos instead. They let me share my project in a more detailed way plus I am making money towards the project a little at a time. The videos have also put some steam back into the project and helps keep it exciting. To a point I am itching to get more put up but something is always interrupting the project to a point where I get overwhelmed at times by how much is left to do and the other projects that get laid in my lap mostly by family.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Jul 5, 2017)

Little more progress, slow but sure I guess.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Jul 23, 2017)

Some more layout video. Haven't been able to touch the barn in weeks but I was able to get some older video up and loaded. I also got a chance to fix my mistake from the last segment today and film it, should be up by morning.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 30DaysTDY (Jul 31, 2017)

jimdad07 said:


> Way too long by hand! Bought it used and it's been worth every penny. Beam saw was a plus too.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



I hope to do some timber framing as well, and I definitely want to find a good used chain mortiser. May I ask how you found yours?


----------



## jimdad07 (Sep 11, 2017)

30DaysTDY said:


> I hope to do some timber framing as well, and I definitely want to find a good used chain mortiser. May I ask how you found yours?


I apologize, I got very busy this summer and didn't stop in here for awhile. I found my machine used on fleabay.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Sep 11, 2017)

Finally stood the last bent this weekend. Onto the second floor framing this week.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Sep 18, 2017)

Here's a milling video from yesterday. Another long day but a good day.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Sep 19, 2017)

As promised, we have a new scarf joint to layout and here's the how to, no time lapses in this one.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Sep 19, 2017)

jimdad07 said:


> As promised, we have a new scarf joint to layout and here's the how to, no time lapses in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



Looks like the barn is coming along well. I follow your channel and just joined your facebook page. Good stuff. I want to do some timber frame g in the future so I'm in the learning phase right now. Hope to build a small equipment shed next year. Thanks for sharing. 

Btw, I'm in Mexico NY just to your south.


----------



## jimdad07 (Sep 19, 2017)

Marshy said:


> Looks like the barn is coming along well. I follow your channel and just joined your facebook page. Good stuff. I want to do some timber frame g in the future so I'm in the learning phase right now. Hope to build a small equipment shed next year. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Btw, I'm in Mexico NY just to your south.


I knew you were down that way. Let me know when you get ready to do your project, I'll help where I can. Don't be afraid to break out a camera, good to share this information as much as possible. It's making a strong comeback.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Sep 20, 2017)

This is the cutting of an edge-halved and bridled scarf joint. This is the joint we laid out in the last video. This one is super easy to cut.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Sep 21, 2017)

Sometimes while milling your own timbers you are going to get out of square on a piece. That is where square rule framing works to make it all for together properly. 



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Sep 22, 2017)

Test fitted the scarf for the top plate last night. It went pretty well for the first one. So much easier to cut that scarf than the ones in my ties. The rest I'll cut on the saw mill, cut the time in half. This joint sure will solve my setting the top plate dillema.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hard to make progress a couple of hours at a time but we are chopping away at it. Here's another one doing our edge halved and bridled scarf joint on the band mill.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Sep 29, 2017)

Almost have this side of top plates ready to go. It goes slow at a couple of hours a night but any progress is its own reward.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 2, 2017)

Spent a day in the woods with the boy dropping trees for our timber frame project. It was a good day and a safe one too, can't ask for more than that. Enjoy the show.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 3, 2017)

Last night I started cutting the rest of the joinery in the top plates. Before the joinery could be cut I had to drill out the peg holes. We did this with a draw bore and some of you have had questions on how this is done.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 4, 2017)

Someday I will get these top plates set. Chipping away at the moment but making good progress. Was able to get a couple of plates ready to set last night, boy am I looking forward to the smaller timbers, not going to know what to do with them.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 6, 2017)

It's a goofy title but fitting. Getting these top plates up on the second floor without a tractor is a fun endeavor. It actually went much better than I thought it would.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 9, 2017)

Another small mistake that led to hours of fixing it. Showing the mistakes is part of the process, it would be easy to show just the good stuff but it wouldn't bring an honest view of a project like this.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## unclemoustache (May 19, 2018)

Oh man, I'm so sorry! How terrible! I hope you heal up soon.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 19, 2018)

Yeah. I’m goin up when they finish it. 
And no more Amish Midwives James!!!!


----------



## usmcbuckwild (May 26, 2018)

Amazing work! So sorry to hear about your accident. Wish there was something we could do to help


----------



## hayboy (May 29, 2018)

furick1 said:


> You should start a fund online where people can contribute $ to your project. It’s great watching the progress and seeing your son in a video was special because traditions like this should be passed down.



I think its "Pure Living for Life" title videos I watched a pile of TF a 2 story house. They had a sort of voluntary class of about 20 or so people who did all the work under supervision of course. They did this so they could start their own projects when they returned home. Sure looked like a fun time.


----------

